# سؤال .. محيرني



## ابنة المخلص (28 يونيو 2007)

*
مرحبا 

هل يجوز للفتاه الصلاة ومسك الكتاب المقدس اثناء الدورة الشهرية او لأ ؟

سلام
​*


----------



## Tabitha (28 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: سؤال .. محيرني*

*أولاً مرحب بالعودة يا إبنة المخلص ,,

بالنسبة لسؤالك,
فالإجابة:
أكيد هي نعم تقدر أن تقرأ الكتاب المقدس وأن تصلي
وما المانع!
المرأة هي هيكل الله كما الرجل أيضاً 
أما تعلمون انكم هيكل الله وروح الله يسكن فيكم .
(كو 3 : 16)

حاولي تزودي مشاركاتك 
على شان نكمل كلامنا على الخاص لو تحبي
لأن الرسائل الخاصة بتكون غير مفعلة لغاية ما مشاركتك تصل لــ 50 مشاركة.*


----------



## ابنة المخلص (28 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: سؤال .. محيرني*

*اهلا أخي مشكور جدا ... وانا مش بشارك لانو كان عندي امتحانات
ان شاء الله بحاول ازيدهم 

تحياتي 

سلام *​


----------



## ارض الحويلة (29 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: سؤال .. محيرني*

لا يوجد اي موانع لقراءة الكتاب والصلاة .


توقيعي: 
هُوَذَا الإِنْسَانُ قَدْ صَارَ كَوَاحِدٍ مِنَّا عَارِفًا الْخَيْرَ وَالشَّرَّ. وَالآنَ لَعَلَّهُ يَمُدُّ يَدَهُ وَيَأْخُذُ مِنْ شَجَرَةِ الْحَيَاةِ أَيْضًا وَيَأْكُلُ وَيَحْيَا إِلَى الأَبَدِ


----------



## REDEMPTION (29 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: سؤال .. محيرني*

*+*


الاخت العزيزة ابنة المخلص .. 

تحية وسلام من رب السلام ..

لا يوجد أية موانع من قراءة الكتاب المقدس .. إطلاقاً .. فالكتاب المقدس ، رسالة الله للبشرية .. فى أى وقت يمكن قراءته .. و إن كان هناك من يشدد على قراءة الكتاب المقدس فى وضع الوقوف او الجلوس بكل خشوع و إحترام ، فهذا فقط لقدسية الكتاب المقدس .. فلا يجوز ان يقرأ الإنسان فى الكتاب المقدس وهو نائم مثلاً اومتكىء ، إلا إن كان مريضاً ، أما فى فترات الدورة الشهرية للإناث ، فهى ليست عائق إطلاقاً امام قراءة كلام الله الذى يطهر النفس و الجسد معاً .

و لكن يُفضل ان تكون القراءة بعد هذه الفترة التى لا تستغرق سوى إسبوع تقريباً ، و ذلك لان فترة الدورة الشهرية ، تصاحبها الآم و تعب جسدى ، وقد لا تستطيع الفتاة التركيز و القراءة بتأمل و روحانية فى الكتاب المقدس ..

و سارجع الى كتب الاباء فى هذا الشأن و سيكون لى مشاركة آخرى بمشيئة المسيح 

صلواتك


----------



## Tabitha (29 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: سؤال .. محيرني*



ابنة المخلص قال:


> *اهلا أخي مشكور جدا ... وانا مش بشارك لانو كان عندي امتحانات
> ان شاء الله بحاول ازيدهم
> 
> تحياتي
> ...





*أنا أختك   :99:  

وربنا يكون معاكي في نتيجة الامتحانات.*


----------

